# She got it!!! I'm a PROUD Mommy :)



## MissChristina (Oct 21, 2011)

AnnaBelle was tested for the AKC S.T.A.R. Puppy certificate (aka - Canine Good Citizens) today and PASSED! She also got an award for PERFECT ATTENDANCE during the puppy classes for being at every class! I am so very proud of my little girl. At only 5 months old she has come so far! Congrats my little girl, thanks for making mommy happy everyday 

Next we will continue training to take the Novice Obedience Test by AKC rules. She is already halfway there as she was in more than just puppy classes to start since she learns so fast and does so well.

Here is a small list of all the classes she has started and been in for at least a month now:

Monday: Puppy Class 6pm AND Level 1+ Class 8pm. 

She advanced to level 1+ (1 ½) for doing so well in puppy class... she's a step ahead of the rest! In puppy class there is more lecturing about how to crate train, potty train, and practice general hygiene. Then we go over basic commands and heeling. We always heel on our left. In 1+ there is no lectures, just more floor work and fine tuning of the basic commands: sit, stay, down, stand, heel, leave it, ect. Plus we play games and have some fun competitions against the other students to keep it fun.


Wednesday: Sassy Dog Class 7:30pm. 

It's a dog socialization class that lets you work your dog in close range of other dogs and teaches them that they need to still be focused on YOU and how to behave around other dogs. Its more for dogs that are not socialized very well and is built around that to help socialize them but can also just be an extra class for practicing training and teaching your dog to stay calm around other dogs.


Thursday: Puppy Class 7pm

A repeat of Monday’s class for extra practice or in case you’re not able to make it Monday. I go to both for the extra training and experience around other people/dogs and the distractions.


Friday: Beginners Agility 6pm

This teaches you how to do basic agility props. We do not do any full courses or much off lead, this is just getting the dogs used to all the different obstacles involved and letting them learn the commands for each one: tire, A-frame, tunnel, ect. I also do not have AnnaBelle doing any jumps or anything that could twist her body out of place since her bones and joints are still developing. We are just training around the objects and getting her used to the commands and how to use them. Jumps for her are never more than maybe 3 inches from the ground so it's more of a 'step' than a jump so as not to hurt her joints/hips/bones, ect.

PHOTOS:








AnnaBelle at around 4 months doing a wonderful Down-Stay (this was her first time too!) This was our first time in level 1+ and I had never practiced stays with her... but she watched the other dogs and after around 5 corrections she finally understood she had to 'stay' where I left her... I was able to get around 6-8 feet away this same day as well! She has 'stayed' ever since  When asked 









Photo of her in Sassy Dog Class... a down stay in close range to other dogs (which I have learned to be a MAJOR distraction lol)









A sit-stay earlier this October


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats to you & AnnaBelle! (I love her name!) She is gorgeous. & WOW you are doing a lot of classes- :thumbup: for being such an awesome owner!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

congrats!!!!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Yay! That's terrific, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissChristina (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks so much  She has my full dedication


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

S.T.A.R. puppy isnt the same as cgc.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to you both ! The downstay in a circle of dogs WOW.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

That is AWESOME congratulations!!! I love the down stay in the circle too- what is even more impressive is they have their heads down too!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Congrats! That's fantastic


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## Ponypip123 (Apr 2, 2010)

What fun! Congratulations!


----------



## MissChristina (Oct 21, 2011)

Dooney's Mom said:


> That is AWESOME congratulations!!! I love the down stay in the circle too- what is even more impressive is they have their heads down too!


That class is to teach the dogs to ignore other dogs within far or close range of them, even if they do not know the other dog. It really helps with the training in other classes too! Helps them stay focused on YOU


----------



## MissChristina (Oct 21, 2011)

TriadGSD said:


> S.T.A.R. puppy isnt the same as cgc.


It is part of the same program is what I mean.

AKC's Canine Good Citizen (CGC) Program

Here is a link to the program on the AKC site


----------



## MissChristina (Oct 21, 2011)

S.T.A.R Puppy is only for puppies... CGC is the same test for older dogs (over a year old). Once my dog is a year old she will do the test again, the S.T.A.R. certificate is just a pre-test  But yes, they are of the same idea. 



20 STEPS To Success: The AKC S.T.A.R. Puppysm Test

S ocialization
T raining
A ctivity
R esponsibility

OWNER BEHAVIORS:

1. Maintains puppy’s health (vaccines, exams, appears healthy)
2. Owner receives Responsible Dog Owner’s Pledge 
3. Owner describes adequate daily play and exercise plan 
4. Owner and puppy attend at least 6 classes by an AKC Approved CGC Evaluator 
5. Owner brings bags to classes for cleaning up after puppy 
6. Owner has obtained some form of ID for puppy-collar tag, etc.

PUPPY BEHAVIORS:

7. Free of aggression toward people during at least 6 weeks of class 
8. Free of aggression toward other puppies in class 
9. Tolerates collar or body harness of owner’s choice 
10. Owner can hug or hold puppy (depending on size) 
11. Puppy allows owner to take away a treat or toy

PRE-CANINE GOOD CITIZEN® TEST BEHAVIORS:

12. Allows (in any position) petting by a person other than the owner 
13. Grooming-Allows owner handling and brief exam (ears, feet) 
14. Walks on a Leash-Follows owner on lead in a straight line (15 steps) 
15. Walks by other people-Walks on leash past other people 5-ft away 
16. Sits on command-Owner may use a food lure 
17. Down on command-Owner may use a food lure
18. Comes to owner from 5-ft when name is called
19. Reaction to Distractions-distractions are presented 15-ft away 
20. Stay on leash with another person (owner walks 10 steps and returns)



AKC’s Canine Good Citizen® (CGC) Program
Training/Testing: CGC Test Items

Before taking the Canine Good Citizen test, owners will sign the Responsible Dog Owners Pledge. We believe that responsible dog ownership is a key part of the CGC concept and by signing the pledge, owners agree to take care of their dog's health needs, safety, exercise, training and quality of life. Owners also agree to show responsibility by doing things such as cleaning up after their dogs in public places and never letting dogs infringe on the rights of others.

After signing the Responsible Dog Owners Pledge, owners and their dogs are ready to take the CGC Test. Items on the Canine Good Citizen Test include:

Test 1: Accepting a friendly stranger

This test demonstrates that the dog will allow a friendly stranger to approach it and speak to the handler in a natural, everyday situation. The evaluator walks up to the dog and handler and greets the handler in a friendly manner, ignoring the dog. The evaluator and handler shake hands and exchange pleasantries. The dog must show no sign of resentment or shyness, and must not break position or try to go to the evaluator.

Test 2: Sitting politely for petting

This test demonstrates that the dog will allow a friendly stranger to touch it while it is out with its handler. With the dog sitting at the handler's side, to begin the exercise, the evaluator pets the dog on the head and body. The handler may talk to his or her dog throughout the exercise. The dog may stand in place as it is petted. The dog must not show shyness or resentment.

Test 3: Appearance and grooming

This practical test demonstrates that the dog will welcome being groomed and examined and will permit someone, such as a veterinarian, groomer or friend of the owner, to do so. It also demonstrates the owner's care, concern and sense of responsibility. The evaluator inspects the dog to determine if it is clean and groomed. The dog must appear to be in healthy condition (i.e., proper weight, clean, healthy and alert). The handler should supply the comb or brush commonly used on the dog. The evaluator then softly combs or brushes the dog, and in a natural manner, lightly examines the ears and gently picks up each front foot. It is not necessary for the dog to hold a specific position during the examination, and the handler may talk to the dog, praise it and give encouragement throughout.

Test 4: Out for a walk (walking on a loose lead)

This test demonstrates that the handler is in control of the dog. The dog may be on either side of the handler. The dog's position should leave no doubt that the dog is attentive to the handler and is responding to the handler's movements and changes of direction. The dog need not be perfectly aligned with the handler and need not sit when the handler stops. The evaluator may use a pre-plotted course or may direct the handler/dog team by issuing instructions or commands. In either case, there should be a right turn, left turn, and an about turn with at least one stop in between and another at the end. The handler may talk to the dog along the way, praise the dog, or give commands in a normal tone of voice. The handler may sit the dog at the halts if desired.

Test 5: Walking through a crowd

This test demonstrates that the dog can move about politely in pedestrian traffic and is under control in public places. The dog and handler walk around and pass close to several people (at least three). The dog may show some interest in the strangers but should continue to walk with the handler, without evidence of over-exuberance, shyness or resentment. The handler may talk to the dog and encourage or praise the dog throughout the test. The dog should not jump on people in the crowd or strain on the leash.

Test 6: Sit and down on command and Staying in place

This test demonstrates that the dog has training, will respond to the handler's commands to sit and down and will remain in the place commanded by the handler (sit or down position, whichever the handler prefers). The dog must do sit AND down on command, then the owner chooses the position for leaving the dog in the stay. Prior to this test, the dog's leash is replaced with a line 20 feet long. The handler may take a reasonable amount of time and use more than one command to get the dog to sit and then down. The evaluator must determine if the dog has responded to the handler's commands. The handler may not force the dog into position but may touch the dog to offer gentle guidance. When instructed by the evaluator, the handler tells the dog to stay and walks forward the length of the line, turns and returns to the dog at a natural pace. The dog must remain in the place in which it was left (it may change position) until the evaluator instructs the handler to release the dog. The dog may be released from the front or the side.

Test 7: Coming when called

This test demonstrates that the dog will come when called by the handler. The handler will walk 10 feet from the dog, turn to face the dog, and call the dog. The handler may use encouragement to get the dog to come. Handlers may choose to tell dogs to "stay" or "wait" or they may simply walk away, giving no instructions to the dog.

Test 8: Reaction to another dog

This test demonstrates that the dog can behave politely around other dogs. Two handlers and their dogs approach each other from a distance of about 20 feet, stop, shake hands and exchange pleasantries, and continue on for about 10 feet. The dogs should show no more than casual interest in each other. Neither dog should go to the other dog or its handler.

Test 9: Reaction to distraction

This test demonstrates that the dog is confident at all times when faced with common distracting situations. The evaluator will select and present two distractions. Examples of distractions include dropping a chair, rolling a crate dolly past the dog, having a jogger run in front of the dog, or dropping a crutch or cane. The dog may express natural interest and curiosity and/or may appear slightly startled but should not panic, try to run away, show aggressiveness, or bark. The handler may talk to the dog and encourage or praise it throughout the exercise.

Test 10: Supervised separation

This test demonstrates that a dog can be left with a trusted person, if necessary, and will maintain training and good manners. Evaluators are encouraged to say something like, "Would you like me to watch your dog?" and then take hold of the dog's leash. The owner will go out of sight for three minutes. The dog does not have to stay in position but should not continually bark, whine, or pace unnecessarily, or show anything stronger than mild agitation or nervousness. Evaluators may talk to the dog but should not engage in excessive talking, petting, or management attempts (e.g, "there, there, it's alright").


----------

